# Makeup Department



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

The makeup department in stores have fancy displays of new products on a regular, what seems like a short term, basis.  As soon as a certain portion is sold, they pack it up and replace this with a new display.  Where do the old items go?  

Anyone know what happens to the returned items? 

I’m heading to the drug store (discount day) and hoping that the new lipstick I like is still available.  It’s been six weeks.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> The makeup department in stores have fancy displays of new products on a regular, what seems like a short term, basis.  As soon as a certain portion is sold, they pack it up and replace this with a new display.  Where do the old items go?
> 
> Anyone know what happens to the returned items?
> 
> I’m heading to the drug store (discount day) and hoping that the new lipstick I like is still available.  It’s been six weeks.


they usually display the new stuff and then when more comes in the put the stuff that was on display on the shelves for you to purchase with the rest of the makeup.


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> they usually display the new stuff and then when more comes in the put the stuff that was on display on the shelves for you to purchase with the rest of the makeup.


Not here.  These new items & accompanying fancy display are packed up and removed.  They were doing that again today.  Only the basics are added back on the shelves.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 10, 2021)

What makeup I wear I buy online.


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Not here.  These new items & accompanying fancy display are packed up and removed.  They were doing that again today.  Only the basics are added back on the shelves.


A lot of my favorites end up this way so I usually end up buying them online then. Someone is bound to have them. Was it something specific you had in mind?


----------



## Jules (Jun 11, 2021)

chic said:


> A lot of my favorites end up this way so I usually end up buying them online then. Someone is bound to have them. Was it something specific you had in mind?


I was just curious where all the leftovers went.  
Good idea to look online.  I wanted Lise Watier lip stain/balm.  Sure enough, the colour I wanted was gone. It’s on order but may no longer be produced.


----------



## Devi (Jun 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> I was just curious where all the leftovers went.
> Good idea to look online.  I wanted Lise Watier lip stain/balm.  Sure enough, the colour I wanted was gone. It’s on order but may no longer be produced.


I bought a bunch of the lipliner that I use; will no doubt have them for years.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jun 13, 2021)

I wonder about the expiration time on cosmetics--I haven't used anything for nearly 2 years and i wonder if what is in stores could be old.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 13, 2021)

I think some of these items are sold to people who buy what used to be called, "job lots" and then the products are listed online by sellers.  Checking out ebay and even walmart, you may find people selling items that are taken out of stores.  

The eye shadow powder stick I wanted to buy is no longer carried in the brick and mortar stores as the company deleted it from their line, but it is available on ebay.  I've considered buying it, but not sure, as mentioned, expiration/freshness is an issue.


----------



## Jules (Jun 13, 2021)

Good point about expiration.


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> I wonder about the expiration time on cosmetics--I haven't used anything for nearly 2 years and i wonder if what is in stores could be old.


I've bought discontinued items a lot. It's okay with lipsticks, foundations, concealers, powders, blush and nail polish but not good with certain eyeshadows and mascaras which can dry out.


----------

